# The NBDL Reality Show



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone else catch this on ESPN? The name of the show is 'The Dream To Play Pro'

It follows 30 players all fighting for one NBDL contract. Just caught the first episode on ESPN and I must say it wasn't too bad. Mikki Moore's story was pretty inspirational.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Is this the show where the guy missed his grandfather's funeral to try out and didn't make it? Pretty sad stuff.


----------



## BeastlyBaller5 (Nov 23, 2007)

What days and time does it come on?This would be a good show to watch huh?:worthy::starwars:


----------

